# Croatia in MMM



## MattC (Jun 10, 2008)

Some time last year there was a feature in MMM magazine about Croatia. I'm pretty sure it was on the front cover and was 3-4 pages inside from a couple with a new Ducato van conversion. There was some absolutely fantastic pictures of coastal roads and in fact they were so breathtaking that it made up my mind at the time to visit Croatia this year.

The problem is I can't find my copy of this magazine anymore  
I've spoken to MMM who can only supply back issues or information on the last 3 magazines. I've also searched the net for Croatia pics and have never seen similar.

So can anyone help me in either telling me where in Croatia these pics were or have the feature in their collection of MMMs and can tell me the exact issue it was in.

Hopefully someone can help my planning


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry - but I can't see any pictures.


----------



## MattC (Jun 10, 2008)

The pics are in the mag I don't have Keith


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi the article was in the July 2009 MMM edition by the Stotherts. 
We used it last May/June 2010 for ideas. 
The amazing cove was at Camp Bunica which was just off the main coast road and was truly stunning, easy to miss though as it's off the road and not well signed. Other sites they highlighted were Autocamp Pinus, Autocamp Cvita and Autocamp Ciste although we didn't stay at any of those, not sure why!
We got a map of all Croatia's camp sites from Croatian Tourist Office. It was brilliant as it showed all the approved sites and there are not many sites shown in the usual guides. The Camp Bunica is clearly shown on the map.
Great place to go in May/June.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are they anything like these?


----------



## MattC (Jun 10, 2008)

Gosh, time really flies, it may have been the 2009 issue you are talking about but i was pretty sure that it was only last year. Anyway, thanks for that, Camp Bunica looks very nice and I'll look further into it. It is May I'm intending going, hopefully before it gets too busy.

The pictures i can seem to remember were pretty white/sandy and mountainous landscape, cliff hugging roads and off course the pure blue adriatic, not a lot of vegitation as far as I recall. More like your second picture Keith than your first.


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

There were two articles in the same mag. ( July 2009 ) one was "Istria Revisited " by Sandra Keller and the other as part of the "So Many Roads" series, "The Stotherts finally make it to Croatia." 
The Stotherts article had a double page opening photo of white cliffs, rocks islands, crystal clear blue sea and cloudless blue sky entitled, " The Promised Land." Maybe that's what you remember, it was a fantastic wide angled view on the road south from Senj.
Wonderful place to visit; the coast road is a dream with stunning views around every corner.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

I recall an article last year but can't find it.

We travelled Croatia last year and you'll be spoilt for choice...........

Plitvice Lakes - stunning

Krka waterfalls - stunning










But if you drop into Slovenia from Kranjska Gora from Austria and take the route 206/203/102 you'll pass through even more stunning scenery on empty roads! Camping Soca with it's ice cold green river is spectacular! 




Even an autorail into the mountains! We saw it but hadn't time to board it.


----------

